# Can anyone tell me if this will work?



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...Can anyone tell me what this is and if it might help with the problems I'm having with barrel alignment in the slide when it's on the frame?...
It's called an Acura Ring for Beretta and Taurus 92 series 9mm Pistol same as a match barrel bushing that tightens up the lock up between the barrel and the slide.

*Click the thumbs*


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Its going to depend on where the problem is and if its with the slide, the barrel or both. If there's something wrong with the gun besides being loose, that bushing isn't going to help. 

If you take the slide off and lay it upside down with the barrel in it, does the barrel look like its centered correctly in the slide? Likewise, if you put the slide back on without the barrel, does it fit on there nicely, or does it bind or sit incorrectly? Both sides of the receiver should look symmetrical in the area where the slide goes. And both sides of the slide should also be symmetrical where the barrel sits and travels. 

I'm kind of puzzled why Taurus didn't get this right when you sent it to them. From the pics you've posted earlier, it should be obvious that there is a problem.

:watching:


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

kev74 said:


> Its going to depend on where the problem is and if its with the slide, the barrel or both. If there's something wrong with the gun besides being loose, that bushing isn't going to help.
> 
> If you take the slide off and lay it upside down with the barrel in it, does the barrel look like its centered correctly in the slide? Likewise, if you put the slide back on without the barrel, does it fit on there nicely, or does it bind or sit incorrectly? Both sides of the receiver should look symmetrical in the area where the slide goes. And both sides of the slide should also be symmetrical where the barrel sits and travels.
> 
> ...


...When I have the barrel in the slide and NOT on the frame it sits perfectly aligned...When I place the barrel and locking block in the frame WITHOUT the slide, the barrel lays perfectly in the frame...It appears that the frame is pulling the slide to the right which ends up pushing the slide hard against the left side of the barrel.

...When the slide is placed on the frame without the barrel it is pulled to the right on the frame...

...As to why Taurus couldn't see the problem while they had it, _with pictures included with the gun_, is the million dollar question...


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I think it's time to sell this Taurus and get yourself a Beretta. :smt083:smt033

-Jeff-


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Did you try taking it up with Buds? At least their customer service is supposed to be good.


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...Jeff...If I had but listened to the "lil' lady" when I was lookin'...I wouldn't be fartin' around like this right now. She said "Buy the Beretta, it seems to have no complaints at all"..."But", says Dummy Darryl..."I can save 75 bucks or so with the Taurus"...:buttkick:....:nutkick:....:axe:


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

kev74 said:


> Did you try taking it up with Buds? At least their customer service is supposed to be good.


...No I haven't gotten Bud's involved at all Kev. The gun would have to be sent to them then they'd have to send it to Taurus to send back to Bud's to send to my FFL and then to me again just to see if Taurus would fix it the second time...Then I might have to do it over again...Their policy as written is that if you accept the transfer thru an FFL they consider the gun used even if not fired. They will not issue refunds or replacements on a used firearm. In any event, I'm a bit "gun shy" about the ability of Taurus to get things right the second or third time no matter who sends it to them but that appears to be my only recourse at this point...:duel:


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...It took a 75 year old "smith" to make me eat my words on what was actually wrong with the PT99. I thought it was definitely the frame...but as it turnes out it is the slide that's causing the problem. He brought out 6 PT92's and PT99's and tried their slides on my frame and every one of them sat perfectly aligned. He did this with barrels in and out of the slides, with my barrel and with his barrels. When he took my slide and did the same thing with each and every PT92 or 99 that he had...every one showed the misalignment from the slide. I feel like a "dunce" to think I had believed the frame was the problem...Doesn't take a genius to realize that I was dead wrong as to the problem's cause...Guess I just have to spend a lot more time trouble-shooting firearms before I open my "yap" too wide...:smt021


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Now what? :watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Now all you have to do is get Taurus to send you a new slide. You might be able to just send them the slide for an exchange. If that's the case, sign your name on the side with a sharpie or paint marker. They might be less likely to send the same one back to you that way.

As the owner of a 22 year old PT92 that's eating a lot of ammo every week, I am particularly interested on how Taurus performs on their "Lifetime" Warranty.


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Now what? :watching:
> 
> -Jeff-





kev74 said:


> Now all you have to do is get Taurus to send you a new slide. You might be able to just send them the slide for an exchange. If that's the case, sign your name on the side with a sharpie or paint marker. They might be less likely to send the same one back to you that way.
> 
> As the owner of a 22 year old PT92 that's eating a lot of ammo every week, I am particularly interested on how Taurus performs on their "Lifetime" Warranty.


...Well Jeff and Kev...Taurus is picking the gun up again on Tuesday December 2nd. I explained exactly what I and the gunsmith saw and explained it in great detail. So now again the wait shall begin anew. It was amazing how in every case, my slide threw off the barrel alignment on every PT92/99 it was mounted on. Seeing how my barrel aligned itself on my frame when I used his slides was enough to make me choke up...*THAT* is how mine should have been from Day One...Lord knows I hate waiting for stuff that should have been right the first time...I hope there will be nothing but good news after this...:box:


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Good luck! And make sure you enclose a letter stating what the problem is along with your findings. I have a feeling the guy on the phone and the guy who fixes the guns probably don't communicate together very well.

:watching:


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...I will try to include as many details as possible Kev...I thought I had been clear when I initially sent it in being as how I had included a few pictures and even the targets I had used when the problem first appeared to me. Perhaps this new explanation of what the gunsmith and I saw today will help alleviate the problem...Only TIME will tell...


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

DarrylS said:


> ...Well Jeff and Kev...Taurus is picking the gun up again on *Tuesday December 2nd*.


...Well it appears someone at Taurus *FORGOT* to arrange for the FedEx pickup...FedEx had no order for pickup at my home for anything...A call to Taurus said they may have ordered it for yesterday...( while I was at work...:numbchuck: )...and I asked if there was an entry in their computer that said yesterday was the day of pickup and he said no...So they are supposedly going to arrange for a Thursday pickup tomorrow for my gun that was supposed to go out to Miami today...I love dealing with people on the phone...:smt076:smt084

...Well Taurus received my PT99 into their facility yesterday, Dec. 5th 2008, at 9:38am so I suppose another, perhaps longer, wait lies ahead for me...


----------

